

Ask HN: Teach me remote for future hiring, good idea? - viandante

Hello,<p>I would like to validate on an idea I have been wondering about.<p>I am extremely passionate about programming, web development (backend), smart financial and business applications and data analytics.<p>However, I do not have a CS mayor (I studied economics) and I do not have enough experience to apply for software development junior positions. Another problem is that I live in Europe in a city with no startup/IT culture. Around me I only see .NET developers and SAP consultants and no such things as Code Academy or HN meet ups. Also, I have limited time as I work full time in controlling/finance.<p>An example of position that would interest me: http://www.readyforzero.com/jobs/backend-engineer.<p>So, lately, I have been thinking that I could work for free on week ends and, if the potential employees mentors me, that I could learn enough in 2 or 3 months to be hired as a junior. I think I can learn so fast because I already know the basic concepts, I programmed in python and R to analyse pricing in a medium company and now I am building a small analytical tool in clojure.<p>I see this as a win win situation. The potential employer gets some free work and the chance to know deeply who he is hiring (if he decides to hire, of course), I get the chance to accelerate my programming learning and possibly relocate to a part of the world where people actually have a start up culture.<p>What do you think? Comments, advices? If you think this is a good idea, how would you go with implementation? Web site and post on HN? Other ways?<p>Thanks!
======
mailarchis
I am not sure if people will be interested in hiring you for free. The reason
is its not actually free. Once you join a firm even if its part time a certain
amount of time and energy goes towards the employee too. And if you are
working for free there is always a doubt in the commitment level you will
have.

If learning is your primary motive, instead spend time coding and working on
some simple projects. Lot of folks will recommend you to build your github
profile. Build anything, it can be a webapp, an iphone app etc. Pick a
technology that excites you, a field that you find interesting.

Once you have a small portfolio ready, try approaching firms you would like to
work for.

All the best

~~~
viandante
Me neither, that is why I am asking.

I am building my github profile (<https://github.com/kfk/proj00>, to polish a
lot), but I noticed it is a slow process. When I can talk with people with
knowledge, even for a short time, it boosts a lot my learning.

Maybe is more something like a mentor I should look for. Don't know.

